# Unknown/underrated amazing games.



## Jrrj15 (Mar 20, 2014)

I was just wondering if anyone had any games they've played that are extremely good but aren't very well know or just don't get the praise they deserve. I've been looking for new games to play so any console or on PC whatever any game. Lay em on me.


----------



## kite (Mar 20, 2014)

For the DS, Radiant Historia was pretty good. It's an RPG and its story was enjoyable.

For the PS2, the Shin Megami Tensei games are pretty underrated. Comparably so to the Persona 3 & 4 games.
The Raidou Kuzuhona games and Digital Devil Saga series are good for their time, even if you just play one of them as a standalone game. And for the longest time, the price for the Raidou Kuzunoha games went for over $100 until they were re-released last year lol.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2014)

Wario Land 3(the gbc one). Yes it might be a children's game but I love it... and have quite the memories for it.. Get it..


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 21, 2014)

The Adventures of Alundra for Sony PlayStation One.
Tombi 1 for Sony PlayStation One.
Tombi 2 for Sony PlayStation One.
Ikaruga for Nintendo Gamecube.


----------



## gooieooie (Mar 21, 2014)

EarthBound. My favorite game ever.


----------



## superheroantics (Mar 21, 2014)

gooieooie said:


> EarthBound. My favorite game ever.



Earthbound is neither unknown nor underrated


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 21, 2014)

^this. it's just hyped because it got almost no release over here other than fans translations if you're in EU


----------



## Javocado (Mar 21, 2014)

Snowboard Kids 1/2 for the N64 are very underrated but they're some of my favorite games.


----------



## Darumy (Mar 21, 2014)

I actually enjoyed the Luminous Arc series for the DS! The games have cute storylines and do a good job of making you feel like you went on an adventure and emerged stronger. I'd recommend the first one.

Might not be for everyone since it has a touch of the er eastern gaming harem feel.


Also this game's...gameplay was terrible but if you're into VNs and stuff, Lux-Pain was actually...really enjoyable for me. Maybe it's because I'm attracted to good art and voice acting, but it was really interesting to go through. but aaa, I do have a warped sense of what is "good" 8'D. Lux Pain is very jumpy and confusing in parts, admittedly.


I suppose not exactly amazing games but some of my guilty pleasures haha @_@;


----------



## superheroantics (Mar 21, 2014)

And now to actually contribute to the thread:

Bangai-O!
Mega Man ZX and ZX Advent
Postal 2
Silent Hill 4


----------



## Ebony Claws (Mar 21, 2014)

Come on guys, let's not forget about good ol' Rhythm Heaven for the DS and Rhythm Heaven Fever for the Wii!

...hey at least they had awesome soundtracks.


----------



## Pixlplume (Mar 21, 2014)

Is Crash Team Racing underrated? That's an incredible game; even though it's only two players.

I always say that the Puyo series is one of the best puzzle games out there. There's a huge learning curve involved, but it's so addictive.

I also like the Bust-A-Move series, specifically #4. Haven't been a fan of the latest installments though. I don't know why, they feel stale.


----------



## Piroshi (Mar 21, 2014)

Darumy said:


> Also this game's...gameplay was terrible but if you're into VNs and stuff, Lux-Pain was actually...really enjoyable for me. Maybe it's because I'm attracted to good art and voice acting, but it was really interesting to go through. but aaa, I do have a warped sense of what is "good" 8'D. Lux Pain is very jumpy and confusing in parts, admittedly.



Lux-Pain was amazing, and I'm not sure if I mean that in a good way or a bad way. The sheer number of typos in it makes it worth playing though. I did legitimately enjoy it too, despite it not being the greatest. 

One of my favorite game series is the Ar tonelico games (specifically the first two). I wouldn't say they're amazing, and the second game is buggy as all hell in the NA localization with a terrible translation to boot, but I still love them. The music is some of my favorite from any game and it has its own language created for the games, which many of the songs are sung in. My acnl town name and both of my characters' names are based off of the game. 

I also like the .hack games a lot. I like the entire .hack series, but I feel the games could probably be understood even if you didn't watch any of the anime or read any of the manga. I don't see too many people talk about Rogue Galaxy either, but I love the game.


----------



## undadac (Mar 22, 2014)

Maple story is such a cute game the characters remind me somewhat of animal crossing  the only sad part is you kill animals in maple story :/


----------



## Inaudible Whispers (Mar 22, 2014)

When I first got my DS, I purchased a game called QuickSpot.. I thought it would be some lame spot-the-difference game (which is the general objective) but it has a slight twist to it. It has some pretty dramatic music to encourage you to go faster, and there's like boss levels and stuff like that. As you move further into the game, they try to make the game slightly difficult, which I found pretty neat. There's also like horoscopes and the multiplayer option is quite enjoyable with friends.

For PC, there's also a game that I personally enjoy; it's called Osu!. It's similar to the popular Japanese arcade game, taiko no tatsujin, but on PC. There's many forms, but I like playing just the regular. It may be boring at first, but as you get near the Hard-Insane levels, it begins to be really fun.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2014)

Pok?mon Green. It's not that obscure but I love it since it's a good way to brush on your Japanese reading.. And the sprites are better IMO.


----------



## Darumy (Mar 22, 2014)

undadac said:


> Maple story is such a cute game the characters remind me somewhat of animal crossing  the only sad part is you kill animals in maple story :/



MS is (not sure if it still holds this) the biggest MMORPG in the world. It literally birthed the whole F2P genre's definitions. I...don't see how it's unknown and underrated. 8'D


LaTale is another 2D sidescroller which I feel is actually underrated. It's adorable and very neat, and focuses on customization a lot (which ACers might like haha). Feels like you're playing in a masterpiece of pixel art and painting. I enjoy grinding on that game, the community was one of the most...unique I've ever come across, and the OST is one of the best ones I know. There are a number of bad things I can say about the game too but it really is worth a try. (it's where I got the art for my icon! she's my "minstrel". the full size can be found here, which is absolutely gorgeous).

Speaking of, LaTale has really neat classes. It's what drew me into the game, asides from the aesthetics.


@Piroshi: I'm probably more immune to bad localization because a lot of the MMORPGs I play have horrible translations 8'D But it was  er quite amazing in that sense! /cough

I found myself surprised to feel sad at certain parts of the game because it was so comical beforehand, but I was heh.


----------



## Piroshi (Mar 22, 2014)

Darumy said:


> @Piroshi: I'm probably more immune to bad localization because a lot of the MMORPGs I play have horrible translations 8'D But it was  er quite amazing in that sense! /cough
> 
> I found myself surprised to feel sad at certain parts of the game because it was so comical beforehand, but I was heh.



All I remember is that "book" was in place of some completely unrelated word and that was the greatest part in the game. But I did play it three times in a row so I still liked it a lot. And my favorite game has a pretty terrible localization too but I still love it.


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 22, 2014)

Meteos for the DS! I don't know anyone else who has or ever heard of this game! Amazing puzzler.

Also, Shadowrun for the SNES. I insta-bought Shadowrun Returns on Steam because I used to play the SNES game for hours and hours!


----------



## Jawile (Mar 23, 2014)

Pokemon Battle Trozei! It's a great game that I don't see many people playing.

but it did come out only 3 days ago in america soooo


----------



## Inkbug (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm not sure how 'unknown' it is, but I *loved* _Solatorobo: Red the Hunter_. The grab 'n' smash gameplay mechanics made the boss battles a blast, and the characters were all really unique and fun. Plus the landscape has a distinct Ghibli-like steampunk feel to it. Plus, the second part of the games story is just perfect.


----------



## PokefreakofBACON (Mar 24, 2014)

I think a great underrated and unknown game is Animal Crossing New Leaf. You should play it, it's great!


----------



## Lurrdoc (Mar 24, 2014)

I'd say Advanced Wars is pretty underrated. Along with Blazblue. I think Blazblue turns a lot of people off because there are so many discs for the storyline and there is a learning curve to fighting games, but I really enjoy it. ^^ Valkyria Chronicles is also super underrated.


----------



## Soenatte (Mar 24, 2014)

Recettear: An Item Shop's Tale is one of my favorite games of all time. It combines cute graphics, interesting characters, a storyline, postgame content, an item shop's micromanagement as well as dungeon crawling rpg action all in a neat, low-priced combo that offers literally countless hours of gameplay in several different gaming modes and difficulties...


----------



## LostNoob (Mar 24, 2014)

Billy Hatcher and the Giant egg, an amazing platformer on the gamecube, I played that game to death as a kid, there needs to be a sequel!


----------



## AidenTheGamer (Mar 24, 2014)

About Every Super Monkey Ball Game. They're New Games Aren't As Good As The Older Ones, But It's Just So Cool To See Monkeys Rolling In Balls Trying To Complete The Level.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 26, 2014)

Binding of Issac isn't talked about often, but maybe because it's a pretty old game (it came out in 2011) but I still love it... It will make you pull your hair out, though.


----------



## Pathetic (Mar 26, 2014)

Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door for the GC.

I don't see many people know what it is, its a really great game!


----------



## Tiger Balloon (Mar 29, 2014)

The Rhythm Heaven series is ridiculously fun, but it's pretty unknown to a lot of people. I wish people would give those games a chance. I'm crossing my fingers for a new Rhythm Heaven game on the 3DS!


----------



## SodaDog (Mar 29, 2014)

Project Diva F and F 2nd?


----------



## Albuns (Jul 24, 2015)

Okami and Okamiden. They don't get enough credit for the amount of effort put into them.


----------

